# Net::Server: Accept failed.... postfix+amavis..

## rek2

why do I get this? everything seens to be working ok.. but I keep getting this on my logs.. after I moved all my data from one server to another.

Jan 16 00:25:48 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 10 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:49 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 9 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:50 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 8 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:51 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 7 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:52 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 6 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:53 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 5 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:54 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 4 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:55 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 3 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:56 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 2 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:57 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 1 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:58 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 0 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:59 libre amavis[25804]: Net::Server: Ran out of accept retries!

Jan 16 00:25:59 libre amavis[25979]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 29 tries left.

Jan 16 00:25:59 libre amavis[26384]: TIMING [total 6 ms] - bdb-open: 6 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

----------

## rek2

any ideas?

----------

## magic919

Stop amavisd.  Check it has really stopped.  Check for the port/socket and make sure they are gone.  Then restart amavisd.

----------

